# Emphysematous Pyelitis



## tnscoder (May 11, 2010)

Hello All,

This is the first time that I have ever ran across the diagnosis of Emphysematous Pyelitis.  It seems to be pretty important to me, but I can not seem to find a code that fits it well enough.


----------



## Kimmers (May 11, 2010)

I would use code 59389 since there is no distinct code for renal emphysema or emphysematous pyelitis. I hope this helps.




tnscoder said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is the first time that I have ever ran across the diagnosis of Emphysematous Pyelitis.  It seems to be pretty important to me, but I can not seem to find a code that fits it well enough.


----------



## bjw1980 (May 11, 2010)

I woudl use 590.80 for pyelitis NOS. This is as close as I could come up with, without saying it is acute or chronic.


----------



## harshila (May 12, 2010)

i look under encoder and that giving me same dx code 590.80


----------

